# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Загрузка курсов валют с nbrb.by после перехода на https

## ivaf_1974

C 01.09.20 сайт НБ РБ перешел на протокол https, в ноябре перестали грузиться в 1С курсы валют. Может есть у кого доделанная в этой связи обработка? В частности, ЮКОЛА СТД 7.7 интересует!

----------


## aigar

> C 01.09.20 сайт НБ РБ перешел на протокол https, в ноябре перестали грузиться в 1С курсы валют. Может есть у кого доделанная в этой связи обработка? В частности, ЮКОЛА СТД 7.7 интересует!


Скиньте старую обработку для загрузки может ее подправлю

----------


## Azgor

есть рабочая обработка? могу выложить старую, если  автор пропал - мне тоже актуально)

----------


## evgen11

Вот старая

----------


## aigar

> Вот старая


Здравствуйте, проверьте сначала на копии базы. Для Казахстана работает.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3DEo/47dzS8Pgs

----------

evgen11 (09.12.2020)

----------


## Azgor

Нашел библиотеку рабочую - да, знаю, что костыли, зато работает. Закинуть файл в директорию и прописать в реестр её, в отладке заменить кусок кода. Если кому-то такой способ нужен - пишите, выложу куда-нибудь.

----------


## evgen11

> Здравствуйте, проверьте сначала на копии базы. Для Казахстана работает.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3DEo/47dzS8Pgs


Большое спасибо за проделанную работу заработала

----------


## _IRBIS_

Может у кого-нибудь есть такая же новая обработка для 1с 8.2???)) был бы очень признателен))

----------


## aigar

> Может у кого-нибудь есть такая же новая обработка для 1с 8.2???)) был бы очень признателен))


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ESf/5yfwVVPRW

----------


## _IRBIS_

aigar, спасибо)))) А по РБ решения ни у кого нет?)

----------


## aigar

скиньте старую обработку посмотрю

----------


## witek-1984

По РБ не работает, если кто нить разберется напишите, как победили

----------


## Den1xxx

Добрый день
Вот доделанная обработка для 7.7
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/44cK/4M711zmjA

----------

6214847 (16.12.2020), xitriyded (23.12.2020)

----------


## abaddon

Старая обработка 1с8 для РБ, может кто посмотрит, был бы признателен.

----------


## _IRBIS_

Ну вот у меня такая же как скинул abaddon

----------


## witek-1984

ДокументDOM 	= ПостроительДОМ.Прочитать(Ч  тениеXML);
по причине:
Ошибка разбора XML:  - [1,1]
Фатальная ошибка: 
Extra content at the end of the document
SystemId: https://www.nbrb.by/Services/XmlExRa...ate=12/10/2020
в курсах вот такую ошибку бьет, мот подскажет кто куда копать?

----------


## Вааася

> По РБ не работает, если кто нить разберется напишите, как победили


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ESf/5yfwVVPRW     вот эта обработка по РБ работает.
Необходимо только заменить сайт и закомментировать  пару строчек: 
1. И (НЕ КурсыВалют.Валюта.Буквенны  йКод ПОДОБНО ""%KZT%"") эту я закомментировал, можно запрос переписать, но лень. прооще закомментировать.
2. Форма индикации - закомментировал, т.к. мне не нужна.
В остальном работает.

----------


## abaddon

Все оказалось намного проще. Есть обработка ПолучениеФайловИзИнтернет  а там нужно добавить одну строку 


```
HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(СерверИсточник,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL());
```

  строка 165 . И старая обработка начинает работать без ошибок.

----------


## Marta_li

> aigar, спасибо)))) А по РБ решения ни у кого нет?)


Присоединяюсь к просьбеююю

----------


## Marta_li

> Все оказалось намного проще. Есть обработка ПолучениеФайловИзИнтернет  а там нужно добавить одну строку 
> 
> 
> ```
> HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(СерверИсточник,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL());
> ```
> 
>   строка 165 . И старая обработка начинает работать без ошибок.


для 8.2 будет работать?
Не работает.

----------


## Marta_li

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4ESf/5yfwVVPRW     вот эта обработка по РБ работает.
> Необходимо только заменить сайт и закомментировать  пару строчек: 
> 1. И (НЕ КурсыВалют.Валюта.Буквенны  йКод ПОДОБНО ""%KZT%"") эту я закомментировал, можно запрос переписать, но лень. прооще закомментировать.
> 2. Форма индикации - закомментировал, т.к. мне не нужна.
> В остальном работает.


не работает на 8.2. Вылетает все туда же (после замены всего) на сообщение:
"Не удалось получить ресурс для валюты. Курс для валюты не загружен."
СтрокаПараметраПолучения	- "Services/XmlExRates.aspx?ondate=2020-12-02"
СерверИсточник	- "www.nbrb.by"
Что не так?

----------


## abaddon

> для 8.2 будет работать?
> Не работает.


Какая старая обработка у вас? То что я предложил у меня работает с моей старой обработкой КурсыВалютНБРБ на 1с 8.3.

----------


## Marta_li

> Какая старая обработка у вас? То что я предложил у меня работает с моей старой обработкой КурсыВалютНБРБ на 1с 8.3.


на 1с8.3 это понятно. Там, действительно, достаточно вставить в обработка ПолучениеФайловИзИнтернет  :
HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(СерверИсточн  к,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL())  ;

----------


## Marta_li

> Какая старая обработка у вас? То что я предложил у меня работает с моей старой обработкой КурсыВалютНБРБ на 1с 8.3.


на 1с8.3 это понятно. Там, действительно, достаточно вставить в обработка ПолучениеФайловИзИнтернет  :
HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(
СерверИсточник,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL())  ;

может, все-таки на 1с8.2 кто подскажет?

----------


## Marta_li

может, для Беларуси на 8.2 все-таки кто подскажет или бесполезняк?

----------


## 6214847

огромнейшее спасибо Den1xxx Den1xxx, Работает на Мисофт 7.7

----------


## niller

Здравствуйте, прикрепляю свою обработку Загрузка курсов валют.zip , может получится помочь у кого-нибудь, буду очень благодарен!
Поставил  http*S*:// в адресе и теперь ругается:



```
Компонента v7plus загружена!
https://www.nbrb.by/services/xmlexrates.aspx?ondate=12/17/2020
Компонента V7Plus : Попытка использования недопустимого протокола обмена - https://www.nbrb.by/services/xmlexrates.aspx?ondate=12/17/2020
```

----------


## abaddon

> на 1с8.3 это понятно. Там, действительно, достаточно вставить в обработка ПолучениеФайловИзИнтернет  :
> HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(
> СерверИсточник,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL())  ;
> 
> может, все-таки на 1с8.2 кто подскажет?


Какая у вас старая обработка? ее можете скинуть?

----------


## Вааася

> Присоединяюсь к просьбеююю


Переписал под новый api. Обычное приложение. Работает на версии  платформы 8.3.18.1128, конфиг Бухгалтерия для Беларуси  ред. 1.6.43.5. Должно работать и на 8.2.

----------


## Вааася

> не работает на 8.2. Вылетает все туда же (после замены всего) на сообщение:
> "Не удалось получить ресурс для валюты. Курс для валюты не загружен."
> СтрокаПараметраПолучения	- "Services/XmlExRates.aspx?ondate=2020-12-02"
> СерверИсточник	- "www.nbrb.by"
> Что не так?


Ошибку правильную показывает. Адрес запроса не тот. Новый адрес для запроса: "/api/exrates/rates[/{cur_id}]", а обработка стучится по этому адресу: "Services/XmlExRates.aspx?ondate=". 
Из доступных мне конфигураций в ряде случев проблема решалась строчкой выше  типа "HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(
СерверИсточник,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL()) ;" или подобным образом, в зависимости от конфигурации.
В некоторых случаях не прокатило такое. Переписал/переделал под новый api.

----------


## Marta_li

> Ошибку правильную показывает. Адрес запроса не тот. Новый адрес для запроса: "/api/exrates/rates[/{cur_id}]", а обработка стучится по этому адресу: "Services/XmlExRates.aspx?ondate=". 
> Из доступных мне конфигураций в ряде случев проблема решалась строчкой выше  типа "HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(
> СерверИсточник,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL()) ;" или подобным образом, в зависимости от конфигурации.
> В некоторых случаях не прокатило такое. Переписал/переделал под новый api.


Спасибо, Вааася, да, строчку заменила, не работает все-равно.
Строка "HTTP = Новый HTTPСоединение(СерверИсточн  к,443,,,,,Новый ЗащищенноеСоединениеOpenSSL()) ;" - к сожалению, только для 8.3 работает...

----------


## witek-1984

Народ, не прокатывает в 90% случаев из-за того, что версия 8,2 там со взаимодействием с https протоколом какой то затык, как только изменил версию совместимость конфигурации до 8,3,9, сразу курсы побежали.

----------


## niller

> Здравствуйте, прикрепляю свою обработку Вложение 2612 , может получится помочь у кого-нибудь, буду очень благодарен!
> Поставил  http*S*:// в адресе и теперь ругается:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Компонента v7plus загружена!
> https://www.nbrb.by/services/xmlexrates.aspx?ondate=12/17/2020
> Компонента V7Plus : Попытка использования недопустимого протокола обмена - https://www.nbrb.by/services/xmlexrates.aspx?ondate=12/17/2020
> ```


Может кто-нибудь помочь с переходом на https на платной основе. 
Я попробовал разные идеи из сети https вроде как проходит но потом натыкается на: 



```
Док.ЗагрузитьИзСтроки(XMLДокумент);
{D:\1C\EXTFORMS\ЗАГРУЗКА КУРСОВ ВАЛЮТ.ERT(100)}: : Для документа XML должен существовать документ более высокого уровня.
```

----------


## BartSimpon

добрый день ,помогите пожалуйста с проблемой ,Если (СокрЛП(Спрвалют.ПолнНаиме  ование) = "Белорусский рубль") или
{Обработка.новый1.Форма.Мод  ль(308)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ПолнНаименование) ,в чем проблема, срау простите ,в 1с 7.7 не очень

----------


## BartSimpon

Если (СокрЛП(Спрвалют.ПолнНаиме  ование) = "Белорусский рубль") или
{Обработка.новый1.Форма.Мод  ль(308)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ПолнНаименование) подскажите как исправить

----------

